# Oil change issue at dealer - wrong oil? PLEASE HELP!



## Lobsterbake (Apr 18, 2014)

Hello

I had my oil changed on my 14 CTD today at dealer and part number for oil shows 88864041 which I don't think is right. I told the service writer three times to make sure they used Dexos 2 and he assured me they would. Can anyone confirm what this part number is and what I should do if they put wrong oil in? 

I think the correct part number that should have been used is 88865157

Thanks

Mark


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

Googling that PN [88864041] does not produce any description other than OIL.


----------



## Lobsterbake (Apr 18, 2014)

The only thing I found was maybe it's Mobil Super 3000 XE 5W-30 which is a Dexos 2 oil.


----------



## Lobsterbake (Apr 18, 2014)

This makes me feel better. I will call dealer in AM. I confirmed on GM site Mobil Super 3000 XE is a Dexos 2 oil and the dealer did get the oil filter right (55577033) which shows it is for a 14 CTD as opposed to a regular Cruze.

Re: Dexos 2 5W30 Oil for Diesel Cruze
by coleracing77 » Tue Mar 25, 2014 11:19 pm


Try 88864041 Mobil super 3000 XE dexos2. I ordered it from my oil supplier last week and got it next day. The is right off the Gm oil price sheet dated Jan 1 2014


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Can you get them to show you a bottle?


----------



## Lobsterbake (Apr 18, 2014)

The oil they used is Mobil Super 3000 XE which is Dexos 2 so everything is ok. The part number on the invoice was 88864041 and I called three dealers which confirmed it was a brand new part number and totally Dexos2 so all is good 

Mobil Super 3000 Xe 5w-30 - Synthetic Motor Oil - Buy Synthetic Motor Oil Product on Alibaba.com


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

Part#88864041 is 6.69 a quart 

Part#88865157 is 5.82 a quart 

I got these prices from GMpartsnow.com the CTD oil filter is 10.15 last time I checked. 

Glade to see gm has a full synthetic. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Lobsterbake,

I'm pleased to hear that your concern has been resolved and that you received clarification from the dealer in regard to the oil that was used in your Cruze. Feel free to contact us if you ever have any other questions or concerns. We will be happy to help!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

I posted this question in another thread which died, so posting it here as I would like to hear your thoughts.

Does this end the dealer stock dexos2 blend vs full synthetic argument? That oil appears to be a full synthetic. And yes it is probably a hydrocracked GIII but that's syn.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

It will be interesting to see if the dealers switch to the Mobil for the free changes.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

diesel said:


> It will be interesting to see if the dealers switch to the Mobil for the free changes.


Well not for free of course maybe charge a higher price for the full synthetic oil. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

Lobsterbake said:


> The oil they used is Mobil Super 3000 XE which is Dexos 2 so everything is ok. The part number on the invoice was 88864041 and I called three dealers which confirmed it was a brand new part number and totally Dexos2 so all is good
> 
> Mobil Super 3000 Xe 5w-30 - Synthetic Motor Oil - Buy Synthetic Motor Oil Product on Alibaba.com


This is the same oil that my dealer used for my 1st free oil change. And, yes, they gave me an empty bottle. It does say Dexos 2 on the bottle and is a full synthetic oil.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

I know this thread is old but it totally fits my situation. I just bought a 2014 cruze diesel and the repair order from the chevy dealer lists "15w40r" with a part number of 88865157 and a filter with the part number of 19301505.
Do those number sound right? I didn't know if dexos 2 oils or equivalents came in 15w40.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

beaurrr said:


> I know this thread is old but it totally fits my situation. I just bought a 2014 cruze diesel and the repair order from the chevy dealer lists "15w40r" with a part number of 88865157 and a filter with the part number of 19301505.
> Do those number sound right? I didn't know if dexos 2 oils or equivalents came in 15w40.


88865157 is dexos2 5w30.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

Tomko said:


> 88865157 is dexos2 5w30.


So I guess they either entered the wrong viscosity on the repair order, or they entered the wrong part number for the oil.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

beaurrr said:


> So I guess they either entered the wrong viscosity on the repair order, or they entered the wrong part number for the oil.


Easier to mix up the viscosity rather than the part number. 

Part numbers are like serial numbers. They are not to be trifled with.

BTW I've never heard of a 15w40 dexos2 oil.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I think the Silverado duramax takes just Dino 15w40 diesel oil, for every Cruze diesel a Chevy dealer services they probably service 25 duramax trucks, so I can see how they might get the viscosity mixed up on a CTD service order.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> I think the Silverado duramax takes just Dino 15w40 diesel oil, for every Cruze diesel a Chevy dealer services they probably service 25 duramax trucks, so I can see how they might get the viscosity mixed up on a CTD service order.


Baby Duramax uses dexos2 5w30. And I'm guessing that the all new L5P 6.6 Duramax will also take dexos2.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

Looks like they got the oil right, but incorrectly entered the viscosity on the work order. Also looks like they slightly overfilled it. They gave me three years of oil changes when I bought it. I normally do all my own maintenance but now that I know how pricey dexos 2 oils are, I think I'll let them futz with it.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

beaurrr said:


> Looks like they got the oil right, but incorrectly entered the viscosity on the work order. Also looks like they slightly overfilled it. They gave me three years of oil changes when I bought it. I normally do all my own maintenance but now that I know how pricey dexos 2 oils are, I think I'll let them futz with it.


I hope they realize that 3 years of oil changes on the diesel costs more than 3 years of oil changes on the gassers. You might have to be vigilant on this one to have them hold up their end of the bargain.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

That's the plan...to make sure ahead of time that they know to use the right oll and that they have it when I get there.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

beaurrr said:


> That's the plan...to make sure ahead of time that they know to use the right oll and that they have it when I get there.


just make sure they use correct oil and not over fill, it's like 4.25 liters or something, it's not 5


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> just make sure they use correct oil and not over fill, it's like 4.25 liters or something, it's not 5


I've been having good luck with filling 4.5 quarts.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

beaurrr said:


> That's the plan...to make sure ahead of time that they know to use the right oll and that they have it when I get there.


I bring my own oil. And get the empties back.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

diesel said:


> I've been having good luck with filling 4.5 quarts.


I think my dealer uses like 4.25 to 4 1/3. 4.5 is fine, I just know 5 is slightly over filled.


----------

